# General living costs in Italy?



## VB1980

Hi there, myself and my husband are planning our move to Italy in October 2011 and the idea is that we will support ourselves for a year without having to work and during that time learn the language and pursue work thereafter.

I just want to find out the average living costs, it will just be myself and my husband and i'd like to know what we could expect to pay per month for the following:

(1) average rent (North Italy, within 1 hour or so of Milan)
(2) do they have an equivalent council tax?
(3) tv licence
(4) home insurance
(5) water - is this normally included in rental properties?
(6) gas/electric
(7) landline phone
(8) broadband
(9) average monthly food shopping

...and anything else essential that i've forgotten!

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## dodgey

Hi - We're about 2 hours from Milan in North Italy (30 mins from Treviso)


(1) average rent (North Italy, within 1 hour or so of Milan)

Really really depends on whether you are in a small village or larger town and what size. To give you an idea, we are in a village with a population of 2000. Most people we know who rent, rent 2 bed apartments for about 300 Euros a month. You can rent a very nice house where we are for 350 a month. Top end - a pal of mine rents a villa on a golf course for 500 a month inluding waste and water.

(2) do they have an equivalent council tax?

Not that I'm aware of - don't worry about it

(3) tv licence

Yes but no one pays it.

(4) home insurance

No crime where we are so never looked into it. And I mean, litterally, no crime. We don't even see the carabiniere unless they are passing through for a drink.

(5) water - is this normally included in rental properties?

No - you pay- per usage - typically about 120 Euros a year
You also pay for your waste - minimal if you recycle properly - like 20 Euros a month or so. Goes up sharply if you use the Seco, or non-recyclable bin frequently, where you pay by the kilo

(6) gas/electric

Electric - not too bad - about 100 Euros a quarter
Gas - VERY expensive - in the summer we are paying over 115 Euros a quarter. Winter we use a wood stove. If you use gas central heating expect to pay 100 Euros a month for gas.

(7) landline phone

See below

(8) broadband

Alice Internet do "Offers "Every single month. Without fail. List price is 37 Euros a month for 8 Meg. You'll get a deal and pay less than half for 4 to 6 months with no connection fee.

Contract is a year. You'll need a codice fiscale - but you can get these VERY easily - and you can get a temporary number while you wait for teh actual card.

Phone usuage is included free

It's typically easier to get a pay as you go sim for your mobile phone

(9) average monthly food shopping

Oooh - that really varies but think of it this way.

More expensive things:
Milk (1 Euro a pint)
Bread
Anything English
Beef

Cheaper things:
Anything pork
booze

We go to the hypermarket once a fortnight and spend about 100 Euros. In between we get essentials from local shops.


Don't get too hung up on taxes and regulations - most everybody here tries to avoid them all  - the main thing is to get yourself a codice fiscale as soon as you can. You need this frequently.


----------



## SPritchard

Hi there,

Im looking at a potential move to milan within a month and was hoping you may have some information on renting specifically which sites are best to look at


----------

